# Comment changer le temps d'affichage des fonds d'écran ?



## hdaiforever (12 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

D'origine on a la possibilité de laisser le fond d'écran de la sorte:





Toutes les 5sec c'est trop court, et chaque minute c'est trop long 

Existe t'il un "tweak" pour choisir un délai de 20sec par exemple ?

Merci


----------

